# Droid X Bricked: Newbie



## bodaciousbeats1981 (Sep 24, 2011)

Hello Android Community,
I think I have managed to brick my Droid X. Was trying to install a custom ROM.

Tried several suggestions from this site and others. Data has been wiped including cache. Right now I can get it to Android system recovery <3e> by holding down the home button when powering up, then hitting search.

I have RSD LIte 4.9 and have downloaded a few SBF's. Was going to try and flash it. Problem is RSD Lite doesn't see my device. In fact, the device does not even seem to register with Windows when I plug in the USB.

Rebooted several times. Re-installed RSD Lite several times. My PC is Windows XP pro 32 bit.

Aside from biting the bullet and buying a full price Droid Bionic, what should I try?


----------



## Grizzedout (Sep 18, 2011)

Have you tried to do a factory reset in the factory recovery yet? If that don't fix the issue you'll have to sbf. Make sure you have the newest Motorola drivers installed first. That might be why you PC is not recognizing it. Then again when I sbf it never tells me anything about my device but just that USB is connected. Hope this helps.


----------



## DXC (Aug 16, 2011)

You are going into bootloader before connecting USB right?


----------



## bodaciousbeats1981 (Sep 24, 2011)

Grizzedout, 
I selected the option to wipe data/factory reset. It completed and I rebooted, nothing. That's when I started pursuing the SBF.

This same laptop never had any issues recognizing the USB connection before this happened. I have downloaded and installed this file: Motorola_End_User_Driver_Installation_5.2.0_32bit.msi
Should I look for a different driver install?


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

you can always use the linux cd to sbf http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/d...-solution-your-windows-rsd-lite-problems.html

Take a deep breath, we'll get this figured out.


----------



## Grizzedout (Sep 18, 2011)

That sounds like the right file. Before you connect your phone you need to get into the phones bootloader. It should be an all blackscreen and should say something about battery ok and ready to program. Then connect your phone. Think you have to hold down power home key volume up And camera all at same time to get into that screen. Can't remember off hand which ones.


----------



## bodaciousbeats1981 (Sep 24, 2011)

droidxchat,
Not sure what you mean by 'bootloader' is that a program? I've tried booting to the Android System Recovery prompt both ways, while connected via USB and prior to connecting via USB. Neither way seems to cause Windows to recognize the connection.

I just cleaned and installed Motorola Mobile Drivers and that didn't do anything.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

bootloader= hold camera, volume down and then hold power.


----------



## Grizzedout (Sep 18, 2011)

Hold down camera + volume up and then hold down power button all at same time. That will take you to the bootloader


----------



## bodaciousbeats1981 (Sep 24, 2011)

Grizzedout, I am now in bootloader. Windows made a noise. RSD Lite doesn't show anything. Think I might have already been connected via USB when I came in to bootloader, let me retry.


----------



## Grizzedout (Sep 18, 2011)

On rsd lite it really wont say much other then on the left side something like device connected or USB connected been a while since I actually paid attention.


----------



## bodaciousbeats1981 (Sep 24, 2011)

Ok, it shows transfer mode as USB. Windows dings when I connect/disconnect the USB cable, but the device doesn't show up in either RSD Lite or My Computer. Thoughts?


----------



## bodaciousbeats1981 (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah I don't see anything in the left side at all. Only thing that shows up is File Properties once I select the SBF.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

If you have a blank CD, burn the ISO file, boot your computer from CD and sbf that way. Never fails.

Never used XP with this, hope someone with XP can help if it's different.?


----------



## bodaciousbeats1981 (Sep 24, 2011)

Bob, I'll try that. I can handle a little Linux just fine. Problem is I can't do it anytime soon. The only PC I have access for the next couple of days is my work PC and it has some security stuff on it that won't let me boot from a CD.


----------



## Grizzedout (Sep 18, 2011)

If you have selected the file the just hit start it shouldbstart flashing.


----------



## bodaciousbeats1981 (Sep 24, 2011)

Grizzedout I hit start and nothing seems to be happening. The SBF flash tutorials using RSD Lite all showed the device appearing when they click 'show device'.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Do you know where you saved the sbf file?


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Bootloader key combo is only both volume keys, almost all other combos are for either stock recovery or cwr

The screen should be all black with white characters, when successfully connected the text near the bottom should say USB connected

once the device is recognized, detect it in the list
Make sure both boxes on to of rsd have new text in them
You should be able to start now
Not assuming anything but, the sbf file has been unzipped, correct?


----------



## Grizzedout (Sep 18, 2011)

Don't think that I've ever had it show my device just that a device is connected. I've done it on XP and 7.how big is your sbf file.


----------



## bodaciousbeats1981 (Sep 24, 2011)

VRZ_MB810_2.3.34_1FF_01.sbf = 434 MB
SHADO_X6_2.3.13_SYSTEM-ONLY.sbf = 286 MB
VRZ_MB810_4.5.596_1FF_01.sbf = 580 MB

All unzipped and downloaded to Downloads folder under My Documents.


----------



## bodaciousbeats1981 (Sep 24, 2011)

Brentblend the screen says bootloader at the top and transfer mode switches to USB when I plug in the USB cable. The device just doesn't show up in RSD Lite


----------



## Grizzedout (Sep 18, 2011)

If I remember correctly I think you also have to make sure red lite is run in administrator on PC


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Does it say "connected".

After it show you are connected, click "....' or something that looks like that and go to where it's saved and click it, then click start.


----------



## Grizzedout (Sep 18, 2011)

Make sure your phones bootloader is 30.04


----------



## bodaciousbeats1981 (Sep 24, 2011)

Guess what, I changed the DeviceID config option in RSD Lite to something and it recognized my device. It says its creating an image file. I'm not sure I'm out of the woods yet but I want to thank all of you for the help. I'll keep you posted on how it goes. Right now I'll just let it run.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Sounds like you got it.


----------



## bodaciousbeats1981 (Sep 24, 2011)

By the way the option was: Config > DeviceId Options > [x] First-Come-First-Serve DeviceId Mode
I had selected that before but the problem was I wasn't in bootloader, just at the system recovery screen. The screen says SW Update In Progress... right now


----------



## Grizzedout (Sep 18, 2011)

Sounds like you got it. The only thing is thatbwhen rsd lite fry's to reboot your phone at the end just let it go till it reboots. It will reboot but rsdlite will tell you that you have to reboot manually.don't freak out this is normal.


----------



## bodaciousbeats1981 (Sep 24, 2011)

Alright, I'm all the way up running 2.3.3. Thanks a ton. Not sure what I'm going to do now but I think I can get myself untangled from the last trap should i encounter it again.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Root it, slap on a rom and repeat.


----------



## neowiz73 (Aug 1, 2011)

that's one good thing about the DX having a locked bootloader, you can't really "hard brick" your phone, only "soft brick" with a botched install. but you can always put the phone back to normal with a quick sbf if you really F'it up again. but now that you are on 2.3.3 you could just get the over-the-air update then do the one click root method for Motorola devices and slap a GB rom on it  just be sure to use the droid 2 bootstrap from the android market since you are on GB. be sure to read up on the ends and outs of each rom. some roms can be a bit more taxing than others. ie. the MIUI rom has just recently had an update to GB, it was based on the Froyo kernel with 1.9.9, but 1.9.16 is based on the GB kernel. just be sure to follow install procedures step by step until you get the hang of it.


----------



## sparks639 (Jul 30, 2011)

I had a similar problem the other night. Try sbf to froyo 340. (I bootlooped) but that got me the stock recovery back, was able to wipe/ factory reset from there.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

